# Appetite Loss When Sober And Anxiety Problems. (Help A Brotha Out)



## zdubfresh (Jun 28, 2011)

So since december both my girlfriend and i have been smoking constantly, just about everyday. I'm fairly sure that we have never gone more than 2 days without smoking since then. Anyways, my girlfriend and i would smoke recreationally together when were just hanging out. She also uses marijuana for its medicinal purposes due to the fact that shit is sort of diagnosed with lupus, basically she has flare ups were she will feel really shitty and have terrible stomach pains as well as headaches and she would have problems eating so she would smoke and it would make her feel better. Other than that we also would always go out of our way to smoke while we prepare dinner or any food so that we would have a big appetite and also its so delicious.

Recently my girlfriend has been having anxiety problems and because of that she decided she shouldn't be smoking because it seems to make her anxiety worse. Now that she isnt smoking she has completely lost her appetite when shes sober and has a real hard time eating. I thought it had to do with the anxiety, and when she even began to speak negatively about weed i was like bullshit. But I have noticed that my appetite when sober seems to be real fucked up and when i try to eat i feel like there is no room at all in my stomach and like im going to be sick. 

Like it was so bad that me and my girlfriend went to a restaurant sober and i literally was only able to take 4 bites of food, and when that happened i was like no fucking way, theres no way that weed has caused me to feel like this.

I didnt really smoke for the rest of that day and i was able to eat a pretty normal amount of food which made me feel better about everything, but it was still kind of scary earlier that day when i felt like weed had some sort of negative control over me.

Basically i dont really know what im asking, but i guess i want to know if anyone else experiences like this pretty extreme appetite loss when they are sober and does this seem bad.

I just went to the doctors recently to get checked up on and i get there and they were like so you've lost 17 pounds since april and i was like gtfo, and when he told me that i was like fuck yeah! i lost weight from weed because me and my girlfriend would only munch on healthy foods that we cooked and also because i have been swimming and excercising a lot since its summer now. But i don't know if ive lost weight due to the fact that i don't eat as much because of my loss of appetite (which i didn't notice until recently).


I really truly do not wan't to change my lifestyle of smoking, because i have been extremely happy with my life, but do you guys think that i actually have a problem or am i just being a bitch. My girlfriend has also stopped smoking now because shes afraid of it making her anxiety (which she has never had till recently) worse, which really makes me sad and i wish i had some knowledge to tell her why she is fine to smoke but i don't want to lie to her and fuck her up.

SO, do you guys feel that my girlfriend and i have sort of like fucked up or smoking habbits and thats why this is happening and is this that bad of an occurrence.

and also could someone give me some information on smoking and how it will affect my girlfriend with her anxiety.

Thanks bros.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 28, 2011)

Obviously you're eating something. Perhaps the metabolism is being altered slightly because of so much smoking. Getting high all the time, although a a somewhat Cheech and Chong thing to do, isn't for everyone. Maybe the quantities you are ingesting slows the appetite signals. Usually though, marijauna stimulates the appetite. But everyone is different.

MM is also used for anxiety, bi-polar disorders etc. It can also have the opposite effects, paradoxical. I'm no physician, but it sounds as if you're using too much too often.


----------



## krankzinnig (Jul 6, 2011)

I suffer from the same issue believe it or not. But I think it can be narrowed down to what strains and how often. If I smoke some really good bud I will smash everything in my fridge, but if I switch to some reggie I get really ill in the same way you described. I guess the product you might be getting, although it is pot I am sure, could have been transported in a way that diminished its medicinal properties. I have heard rumors of really good bud being shipped in empty oil cans. (ew).

But then again, I always struggle with eating. Like the above post says, everyone is different. Perhaps you should focus on what strains you are using and more importantly how and when you are switching it up. Hope this helps!


----------



## mushroom head (Jul 6, 2011)

Same problem with me, dont eat alot, just get high. Marijuana will be the death of me.


----------

